# Miniature poodle breeder reccomendations in or around Arkansas



## mersailes (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm starting my search for my first miniature poodle. Does anyone know a reputable breeder in or around Arkansas? Most of the breeders I see breed toys or standards but no minis.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't help you with Arkansas but you might instead write down what you are looking for, purpose of dog, height ( many Toys go oversize), etc... For example an Agility, obedience prospect but with an off switch. Then I would start my search. Some people maybe want a calm couch potato. It really depends. Me personally I like the Oversized Toys. Some people start with a color preference.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if you do a google search for poodle club of arkansas, you may find something in the search results.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

One good resource for you is the Poodle Club of America. Here's the contact info:
*Breeder referral west of the Mississippi
Mary Olund
(415) 457-4648
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time
[email protected]*
Mary is very helpful and generous with her time. 

You can also look at the PCA website Breeder Referral page. There are affiliate clubs in Oklahoma and Texas. Don't know that there's one in Arkansas. 
Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts

I don't know how far along you are in your mpoo research, but you might want to look around the PCA website, and here too:
Versatility In Poodles

Good luck with your puppy search!:clover:


----------



## mersailes (Jul 17, 2013)

I want a medium sized male couch potato. Preferably in a dark color-black, blue, silver, or brown.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

mersailes said:


> I want a medium sized male couch potato. Preferably in a dark color-black, blue, silver, or brown.


I am curious why you think a poodle fits what you want? I would think there are many rescue groups with older dogs who would love nothing more than to sit on a couch and feel loved.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

mersailes said:


> I'm starting my search for my first miniature poodle. Does anyone know a reputable breeder in or around Arkansas? Most of the breeders I see breed toys or standards but no minis.


My name is Jean Urban of Patriot Poodles. On occasion we have minis here in Northwest Arkansas. I have no plans for any at this time. Others that may have minis are Nipigon Poodles in Tulsa and Deagra Poodles in Fulton, MO.

There is no Poodle club yet, some of us are working to start one in Arkansas. For now we are members of the Poodle Club of Tulsa or the Heart of America Poodle Club. 

I would be happy to talk about Poodles with you.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

mersailes said:


> I want a medium sized male couch potato. Preferably in a dark color-black, blue, silver, or brown.


Jean (Patriot) came to my mind right away. BUT I really don't think that mini poodle is couch potato. They can be cuddly and calm indoor AFTER they have enough exercises and mental stimulation.


----------



## mersailes (Jul 17, 2013)

I intend to exercise him daily, take him to basic obedience training, and maybe some trick training to keep him entertained. I just don't need agility level energy. One of the things that drew me to poodles was their quick minds and trainability, but I understand because of that I will have to keep him involved so he doesn't get up to mischief.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

mersailes said:


> I intend to exercise him daily, take him to basic obedience training, and maybe some trick training to keep him entertained. I just don't need agility level energy. One of the things that drew me to poodles was their quick minds and trainability, but I understand because of that I will have to keep him involved so he doesn't get up to mischief.


If you can tell this to the breeders you are going to contact, I am sure s/he can pick out the right puppy for you. "Couch potato" can be misleading, I think. 

Good luck with your search


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

I own a couch potato mini! And one that is not...but can dial down when exercised...all dogs are individuals...even poodles am searching (still) for standard and just asking breeders for lower drive....must trust the breeder so get referrals or deal with one you know...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

